# Psychiatric Units - is it all doom and gloom?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Nah - course not - I spent 6 weeks in one last Feb/March (06) - initially, it was incredibly bleak and grim - I was on suicide watch and frankly wished that the attempt I had made on my life had been successful.However, as in all situations - there are always fabbo people aren't there - not least the wonderful down to earth dry as dust nursing auxilliaries - totally unshockable and in the main (there were 3 notable exceptions) 100% ready for a chat.We also had a hysterical fellow inmate - she had delusions but was also highly articulate and funny about them - she had worked in Human Resources - there was another woman B - who, god bless her - never uttered a word and sat in the corner most of the time - Lady A turns to me "you know Sue, B would make an absolutely fantastic HR Manager" - I had no idea whether she was being serious or not - but the wonderful thing - Lady B who had never uttered a word stood up and said loudly "you know A - you don't half talk a load of ######" - for some reason we all fell about in total hysterics and thereafter played endless and totally pointless games on Monopoly - which was a complete riot - we were all so medicated - nobody could remember WHO was the Boot or WHO had bought Park Lane - it really didn't matter.I dunno - I think in right grim situations - you have to rely on gallows humour - I think there's buckets of it about here in the North West - must be growing up amongst the cloth caps and ferrets.Seriously though - god can't a laugh - even in the most adverse circumstances - prove a real ice-breaker.I can't say I look back on those six weeks with joy and mirth - but yes, certainly with a certain amount of affection and wry humour.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh, Sue... I'm so sorry about what you went through the other year, but forgive me i can't stop chuckling as I read your humorous post!







Everyone is put here on this earth for a good reason and all three of you ladies are so lovely -- reminds me of Dr. Patch Adams whose inspiration to be a great and totally unconventional dr started from the psychiatric ward... Every pain in life can potentially raise us up to something greater than expected and every heartache can potentially bring us greater joy as we reach the end of the tunnel -- *thank you *for making this statement with sharing your experience! Reading your post has been the best thing that I decided to do today.Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh bless Cherrie - as I say - it wasn't a picnic but I think you can find humour in most situations right enough.Sue


----------

